# Massey Ferguson 35



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

What would cause a Massey Ferguson 35 to turn over hard and slow. It has a new battery and starter tested out good. All connections are good and tight and clean. Starter kinda makes an internal grind as it's slowly turning motor as well.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

What kind of test was done on the starter? The one on my MF50 diesel - 3 cylinder Perkins is slow to crank and I believe the brushes are shot.

From another website:

Slow turning over of the engine

(1) Your motor turns over very slowly. Dash lights get really dim while cranking engine, battery terminals get hot, along with the entire battery cable

If your lights are bright with the engine off, but they get really dim when you turn the engine over with the starter, and the engine turns over very slowly, you may have a starter problem. If freshly cleaned battery terminals get hot along with the entire battery cable (positive and negative) you probably have a bad starter.

A starter doing this has worn out brushes, bushings, or shorted windings or commutator. It need a complete rebuild or replacement.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Best thing to do, if you can, is do a starter draw test. Check the amps going to the starter while it's cranking. Some multi meters have a inductive amp attachment. High amp draw would indicate bad starter or engine problems, most likely starter. Another option is to check battery voltage to make sure it's not falling flat on it's face, then check voltage loss from battery terminal to starter terminal while cranking. Yep most likely clear as mud and not worth the time to read it. I'll gladly try to clarify anything.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well we took starter to a different repair shop and he tore into and said it was bad. I reckon the first guys didn't wanna mess with it. So I'll stick it on and see how it goes. But can you tell me what I need to do to adjust the valves on this tractor. Thanks


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Would you happen to have a pic of the MF35? The one we had was made in England back in the 60's I believe.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

chazhk said:


> Would you happen to have a pic of the MF35? The one we had was made in England back in the 60's I believe.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks Newholland650 for posting the pic, brings back a lot of fond memories. I drove ours many miles around that ranch shredding roads, senderos, and fields. Did some discing as well. The ignition switch went out so we just kept a screw driver handy. Cranked right up every time. That thing purred like a kitten. Cool little tractor!


----------

